# Haven't filed a tax return in years



## UKSpark (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello all,

I've searched the forum and the only info I've found dates back 4 years ago, so not prepared to go by those details.

My last US tax return was 2008's; naively I thought that as I found full time employment with a UK firm, paying UK tax, I was done filing (same old song, I'm sure). Well I've now realised otherwise and am panicking over the repucussions, as I've taken out a mortgage now as well! Can someone please shed some light on how to rectify the situ before I am mistaken for being covert!? I mean where do I even begin? Additionally, I don't think I did a return for '09 and I worked for a U.S. firm, while based in the UK, for 9 months of that year!

Thanks for any contributions


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I've moved your query to the Tax Forum where you should get more of a response. As a US citizen you need to file a tax return no matter where you live.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First of all, no need to panic. You are FAR from the first person to find themselves in this situation.

Everything you need to know about filing from overseas is here: https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p54.pdf
(OK, maybe not absolutely everything, but it will certainly get you started...)

And then, https://www.irs.gov/Individuals/Int...-Taxpayers-Residing-Outside-the-United-States which is a sort of codification of what used to be standard operating policy in situations like this. Basically you file current year plus 3 back years (in this case, 2014, 2013 and 2012) plus 6 years of back FBARs (now FinCEN 114) and as long as you don't owe much, you're off the hook. (Just don't forget to keep filing going forward.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## UKSpark (Jan 17, 2016)

Its like a warm blanket to know there's a group THIS supportive, thank you.

I'm no tax wiz, can anyone advise of a qualified individual whom could advise ME when filing these returns?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There are a couple of forum members who are tax advisers, and who advertise in the Classifieds sections. (They are not allowed to solicit business on the message boards.) Most of them are Internet based businesses, but you can at least check out their posts and contact them via PMs if you want to "get to know them" a bit before parting with your money for their counsel.

Otherwise, you can check with some of the US expat groups to see who people there use. (I'm most familiar with the various women's groups in the London area.) Or check the website for the Enrolled Agents - NAEA | Powering America's Tax Experts On the menu at the top of the page on their home page, where it says Find an EA, you can search based on country for EAs based outside the US. Again, many of them work over the Internet.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

